# Dominick Cruz buys a new car



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> @thedomn8e
> taking my new toy out in Hollywood #NissanGTR thanks @UFC @danawhite @lorenzofertitta


Lucky bastard


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yet more proof that the fighters earn way more than the figures we see.

Cruz has earned $155,000 in the last year according to the released figures and he has just brought a car worth $100,000 something doesn't add up...


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

Strange he would spend so much on a car, I remember seeing a video with his home and he was big on living frugal.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

That's why this thing about fighters not being paid well is complete bullshit, a la Nate Diaz. Anyone see the primetime for tonight's fight? Cain had 3 beautiful cars all worth a lot of money.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Walter said:


> Strange he would spend so much on a car, I remember seeing a video with his home and he was big on living frugal.


Well, seems like his making some good bucks with the new contract.
Good for him, i'm happy his able to make a good living out of this )being the best at his division certainly helps).


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

That car is so sexy...


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Cruz has a good taste in cars :thumbsup:


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

I approve of this message. :thumb02:


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

ohhh yer, im now a cruz fan. beautiful car..

what would i do to trade my S15 for a GTR.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Dominick deserves it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome car. It doesn't have to be over 100k though. That car starts around 89k. I would definitely buy that thing. That car kept up with the LFA on the quarter mile and the LFA is MUCH more expensive. Good for Cruz.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Think that car is more spacious than his 1-room studio :laugh:



edlavis88 said:


> Yet more proof that the fighters earn way more than the figures we see.
> 
> Cruz has earned $155,000 in the last year according to the released figures and he has just brought a car worth $100,000 something doesn't add up...


How many people do you know who pay cash?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

astrallite said:


> Think that car is more spacious than his 1-room studio :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people do you know who pay cash?







I doubt he paid for it upfront but he is making a lot more money than what his base pay is by the UFC.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Good for him. He deserves it. Fighting for peanuts in WEC for so long to this!? That's what it's all about. :thumb02:




HitOrGetHit said:


> Awesome car. It doesn't have to be over 100k though. That car starts around 89k. I would definitely buy that thing. That car kept up with the LFA on the quarter mile and the LFA is MUCH more expensive. Good for Cruz.


AWD vs RWD in a quarter mile is an unfair comparison.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

What do you mean AWD vs. RWD in a 1/4 is unfair? Who do you mean it's unfair to?


GTRs can be had for 60-70k, awesome car bang for your buck, it's annoying to drive (the wheel blocks nearly the whole gauge cluster, feels like a boat) but it's so fast and fun anyway, one of the cooler cars you could buy.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

From the sound of the tweet, it might be a present from the UFC, no?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> From the sound of the tweet, it might be a present from the UFC, no?


Maybe they're buying all their champs cars of their choice.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well from what I know Jones paid for his Bentley himself, and Cain's Camaro was a present from Chervolet


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Well from what I know Jones paid for his Bentley himself, and Cain's Camaro was a present from Chervolet



Pretty sure he said it was a gift from Dana and Lorenzo.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well you sound more sure of it than I do so you're probably right (weakest discussion ever on my part) - because I'm not sure at all


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Well you sound more sure of it than I do so you're probably right (weakest discussion ever on my part) - because I'm not sure at all



This is why us Americans always boss Europe around despite being inferior. Haha


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

> @thedomn8e
> taking my new toy out in Hollywood #NissanGTR thanks @UFC @danawhite @lorenzofertitta


May not necessarily be a gift from Dana and Lorenzo but Cruz giving a shoutout to the guys who pay the bills.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

edlavis88 said:


> Yet more proof that the fighters earn way more than the figures we see.
> 
> Cruz has earned $155,000 in the last year according to the released figures and he has just brought a car worth $100,000 something doesn't add up...


Just because you drive a mad car doesn't mean you earn mad money, or even can afford it. It's not how much you earn, it's how much you spend. Especially if you spend on credit, and your future earning potential.

Not saying he can't, he seems like a guy who'd have his head on right when it comes to money.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> AWD vs RWD in a quarter mile is an unfair comparison.


No it's not. Just because one is better doesn't mean it isn't fair. If I won because I was boosting and someone else wasn't, then that sucks for them but it's a race and my car is just better. Not to mention the LFA is a "supercar" and a car a fraction of the price can keep up with it easily. That's all I am saying.

But racing is about tuning and squeezing every bit out of your car, so there is really no such thing as unfair.


----------

